# Besoin de conseils



## bouysset (20 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon problème, je suis équipé d'un imac placé dans mon salon, d'une tele placée dans la salle tv à l'étage et j'aurais souhaitait savoir quel est le meilleur equipement pour relier les données de mon mac (film.. en avi; musique, documents) à ma télé sans avoir des fils partout.
J'ai vu que l'apple tv pourrait me servir mais faut que les films soient sur itunes ce qui n'est pas le cas pour moi et l'apple tv permet de lire youtube ou autre ce dont je n'ai pas besoin car vivant à la campagne et bien j'ai une connexion plus que naze..

Sauriez vous m'orienter sur un materiel autre que l'apple tv qui me permettrait de voir mes divix en avi tranquillement..

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## elaroche (20 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

A quel endroit puis je trouver de l'aide pour convertir des DVD et Blue Ray sur Imac vers Itunes et Apple TV en conservant de la qualité video et audio ?

Merci.


----------



## Shurikn (20 Mai 2011)

Dans ce cas, si tes TV en sont équipées, je dirai du DLNA: http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t221166.html

Sinon l'Apple TV jailbreakée te permet de visionner tes films sans passer par Itunes, donc pas besoin de les réencoder.

La solution idéale selon tes besoins (tu parles de visionner des documents également) serai un Mac Mini branché sur chaque TV  ! Mais très cher et dommage de ne l'utiliser que pour si peu, un peu ridicule.

L'Apple TV reste selon moi le meilleur moyen et surtout au niveau financier (sans parler du DLNA ou UPNP) pour accéder à des bibliothèques de films sur un Mac/PC/NAS.

Ou une autre solution, tu achètes un portable d'occase (ou pas ) et tu le branches à la TV et la tu as accès à tout le contenu désiré.

++ §hu


----------



## daffyb (20 Mai 2011)

une freebox ou une freebox revolution si tu as cela


----------



## iOStv (23 Mai 2011)

Si tu tiens à l'Apple TV je dirai : http://www.hersson.net/raopx
Ce programme devrait pouvoir transformer ton Mac en AirServer de sorte que tu puisses envoyer la lecture sur l'Apple TV.

Il y en a un autre mais il est payant et le résultat non garanti : http://www.rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/

Si tu ne tiens pas l'Apple TV, un petite machine XBMC ou box tv/disque dur multimédia gérant les partages réseaux devrait pouvoir accéder à un dossier partagé sur le mac via le réseau.


----------

